# can puppies (staffy) get along with rabbits?



## mother_of_flopsey (Jan 24, 2009)

we are moving into a house with a backyard (well looking for one) and my friend wants to get a puppy staffy...can pups and rabbits get along with each other??? and if so how should i introduce them to each other when it happens??? with supervision of course...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2009)

This from the Lagamorph Library might help...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32129&forum_id=17


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2009)

If a dog is brought up with the rabbit then there is usually no problem


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 25, 2009)

my dog sleeps with our rabbit the first time they played was when my dog was 9 and had never seen a rabbit here is a pick:


----------



## bunnylover66 (Jan 25, 2009)

How old is your bunny? If the bunny is older it is probably is more mature. And I they are mature they will act brave and will fight the dog. But only a few bunnies do this. most bunnies do get along. So put tem in the same room and see what happens.

:biggrin2: izzy


----------



## Zee (Jan 25, 2009)

Lover_Of_Lopz wrote:


> my dog sleeps with our rabbit the first time they played was when my dog was 9 and had never seen a rabbit here is a pick:
> 
> Â
> 
> ...




How cute are those pics, got to love them


:hugsquish:


----------



## Zee (Jan 25, 2009)

bunnylover66 wrote:


> So put tem in the same room and see what happens.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â :biggrin2: izzy



Never just put them in the same room and see what happens. This could end up being very dangerous for the rabbit.

I suggest you reading the links supplied and using the advice from others have experience in this


----------



## Becca (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends on the dogs personality and the bunny's. Please don't just put them together, maybe you could put the bunny in a run and let the dog out and you stand in the run with the bunny incase he gets scared. I'm not sure though but Good Luck


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 25, 2009)

Introducing them I would hold him or put the dog on a lead to see how the dog and bunny react to eachother.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 25, 2009)

*bunnylover66 wrote: *


> . So put tem in the same room and see what happens.
> 
> :biggrin2: izzy



Not safe. Definitley don't just do that, that's an accident waiting to happen, even if the puppy IS a puppy...We all know that puppies love to chew and the first thing that pup might do is go and chew on the poor bunny  

Safest way to go about it, is having the DOG in an enclosed section of a room (or behind a babygate like in the kitchen or something) and let the rabbit wander through the house. Still keep a lead on the dog, in case s/he tries to jump after the rabbit or something. If you were to bring the dog to the rabbits' territory, that will just freak him out. So you need to bring the rabbit to where the dog is, neutral territory. 

Emily


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally, I would not be standing back, holding the leash. I wouldhave my hands in the dog's collar, to yank back hard in case of the dog behaving threateningly to the rabbit. 
I would probably place the rabbit on eye level with the dog, rather than on the floor. This would limit the dogs ability to use its paws on the bunny.
I would have someone very close to the bunny, and someone in firm control of the dog. 

Remember, the nature of the dog's breed will have some degree of influence on its behaviour. If it is a variety Staffordshire Terrier, remember that these dogs were originally bred for sporting purposes (eg. dog fights, etc.), and thus have some level of aggression towards other dogs, which may be extended towards the rabbit.

As it is a puppy, it is not possible to have a complete sense of its temperment. Proceed very carefully. Read up on this throughly.
*
All you need is one grab and shake = dead rabbit*

* Do not just throw them in the same room together. Stupid, deadly idea.


----------



## bunnylover66 (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry, thats what i did with my bunny and it worked, and i thought that it would work out for you to. :bigtears:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 25, 2009)

*bunnylover66 wrote: *


> sorry, thats what i did with my bunny and it worked, and i thought that it would work out for you to. :bigtears:


We know you didn't mean any harm. 

The others have brought up good points, though. So much depends on the personality of the bunny and the puppy/dog! Since the bunny is vulnerable to being hurt, it just makes sense to go slowly. Hopefully, it will end up like your situation, and they just love each other instantly. But, you have to keep control of both of the animals until you absolutely KNOW that they won't harm each other.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2009)

Izzy, you got very lucky that it went so well between your dog and your bun. I wouldn't want someone to read this thread in the future and think, "Hey, that'll work! No problem!"

I am thankful that you were so lucky, and your bunny was not hurt. Sadly, not many dogs are as gentle as yours


----------



## mother_of_flopsey (Jan 25, 2009)

thank u everyone for all ur advice and tips!! um the house that we are renting is going to be pet free and the animals in the backyard and if its raining the rabbit goes in the garage... we havnt found a house to rent and havnt got the puppie yet its going to happen sometime this year though... we are just house hunting at the moment... um still not really sure what to do... i wish my friend wouldnt get a pup but its a bit unfair if i can have a rabbit and he cant have a puppy.....i'll let u post more on what happens! Cheers...i dont know how old flopsey is i think just 4 months.


----------



## mother_of_flopsey (Jan 25, 2009)

Lover_Of_Lopz wrote:


> my dog sleeps with our rabbit the first time they played was when my dog was 9 and had never seen a rabbit here is a pick:
> 
> Â
> 
> ...



very cute piccys!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 26, 2009)

I LOVE staffies, they are my favourite dog. But I wouldn't want to have one around a rabbit. I know it can be said of any dog, but staffies have a tendency to bite and not let go from my experience.


----------



## RattiesSix (Jan 26, 2009)

Staffy's are actually intensely sweet, loveably lap dogs. I would actually be more worried if he were getting a smaller terrier dog such as a Jack Russel. Or even a Cocker. 



Wait and see the puppy's temperament, and make sure you know your bun well. My dog is a lab/Pitt mix, and he gets along famously with my rabbit. He has been raised around smaller animals his entire life. And actually mothers them very well. 

Most puppies are more worried about rabbits than the rabbits are. Just be very very careful. If they don't get along, I don't see any reason that they would ever have to co-exist together constantly. Even if they are both outside (Which, I'm not sure where you live, but here we have very weird extremes sometimes, so proper housing and such for both is a big must. I know some people don't have to worry about that as much in more milder climates. But just a side note.). You could have a rabbit run, and if you're worried that the pup will get in there, make sure there is a fence to keep the dog out. And a fence to keep the rabbit in, with a small space in between them. This usually deters them. Kind of like

-----------------------------

I ----------------I

II I I

I I I I

III I

I -----------------I

----------------------------------



That. Lol, kind of a rough sketch. Or even just a hutch. If the puppy bothers the rabbit in the hutch, put fencing around the hutch. Just be smart about it. You know your animals best. :]


----------



## Aina (Jan 27, 2009)

Another thing is when they finally get to meet face to face make sure that you have control of the dogs head with a collar or something else. You want to be close so if the dog tries to do anything you can stop him or get in between him fast. It is better to have a bite on your arm than a dead bunny.

My dog loves my rabbits. They don't quite like her that much. Well, Skye does but she will let my dog lick her fur and then it is all slobbery and I don't like that.


----------

